# Favorite Christian Biographies



## blhowes (Jun 16, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody has any favorite Christian biographies that you've read? Any that challenged you in your walk with the Lord?

I'm reading &quot;The Life and Times of Martin Luther&quot; now and I'm really enjoying it. When you think about what things were like culturally for him, its amazing he had the guts (ie., faith) to take the stands that he did. 

Bob

[Edited on 6-16-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 16, 2004)

Spurgeon: A new biography by Arnold Dallimore

George Whitefield by Arnold Dallimore

Constrained by his love - a Biography of Robert Murray M'Cheyne by LJ Van Valen

William Carey by S Peace Carey

The Protector by Merle D'Aubigne (Cromwell)

Life and Writings of John Gill DD by John Rippon

to name but a few!

[Edited on 6-16-2004 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## blhowes (Jun 16, 2004)

[b:f20c89ce66]Jonathan wrote:[/b:f20c89ce66]
Constrained by his love - a Biography of Robert Murray M'Cheyne by LJ Van Valen 

This one (as do the rest) looks like it'd be an interesting one to read. I've heard M'Cheyne's name before, but don't know much about him. I did a quick search and found out that he only ministered for 7.5 yrs or so and died at the age of 29. It'd be interesting to find out how he made such a big impact in such a short time.

Bob


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 16, 2004)

[i:5d50ce1186]The Forgotten Spurgeon[/i:5d50ce1186] by Iain Murray
[i:5d50ce1186]Jonathan Edwards: A New Biography[/i:5d50ce1186] by Iain Murray
[i:5d50ce1186]D Martyn Lloyd Jones: The First Forty Years[/i:5d50ce1186] by Iain Murray

[i:5d50ce1186]Here I Stand[/i:5d50ce1186] by Roland Bainton


----------



## Len (Jun 16, 2004)

[quote:bfde825ee3]
I've heard M'Cheyne's name before, but don't know much about him. I did a quick search and found out that he only ministered for 7.5 yrs or so and died at the age of 29. It'd be interesting to find out how he made such a big impact in such a short time. 
[/quote:bfde825ee3]

I'd recommend Andrew Bonar's biography of M'Cheyne. They were close friends, and it's a great read. I was able to pick up a copy for only a couple of dollars at a Reformed bookstore close to where I live but it shouldn't be too difficult to find. The Banner of Truth Trust publishes it.

Oh, and this site is a good resource concerning M'Cheyne. I got it from Phil Johnson's Hall of Church History:

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/d.haslam/m-cheyne.htm

[Edited on 6-16-2004 by Len]


----------



## daveb (Jun 16, 2004)

[quote:db81023343][i:db81023343]Originally posted by Finn McCool[/i:db81023343]
[i:db81023343]Jonathan Edwards: A New Biography[/i:db81023343] by Iain Murray
[/quote:db81023343]

This is a great biography! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## py3ak (Jun 16, 2004)

*Biographies*

Jonathan Edwards: A Life -George Marsden
The First Forty Years and the Fight of Faith (biography of Dr. Lloyd-Jones) -Iain Murray
Journals -John Wesley


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 16, 2004)

[quote:e6ce24b04e][i:e6ce24b04e]Originally posted by Finn McCool[/i:e6ce24b04e]
[i:e6ce24b04e]The Forgotten Spurgeon[/i:e6ce24b04e] by Iain Murray
[/quote:e6ce24b04e]

Yeah, its a good book apart from the last chapter. Utter bunk, unfounded in historical fact and seemingly stemming from some sort of personal dislike of the Tabernacle.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 16, 2004)

[quote:95989e5332][i:95989e5332]Originally posted by Len[/i:95989e5332]
[quote:95989e5332]
I've heard M'Cheyne's name before, but don't know much about him. I did a quick search and found out that he only ministered for 7.5 yrs or so and died at the age of 29. It'd be interesting to find out how he made such a big impact in such a short time. 
[/quote:95989e5332]

I'd recommend Andrew Bonar's biography of M'Cheyne. They were close friends, and it's a great read. I was able to pick up a copy for only a couple of dollars at a Reformed bookstore close to where I live but it shouldn't be too difficult to find. The Banner of Truth Trust publishes it.

Oh, and this site is a good resource concerning M'Cheyne. I got it from Phil Johnson's Hall of Church History:

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/d.haslam/m-cheyne.htm

[Edited on 6-16-2004 by Len] [/quote:95989e5332]

Dr Joel Beeke rates the new biography as highly as the Bonar one. Read BOTH!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 16, 2004)

[quote:e551b284ad][i:e551b284ad]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:e551b284ad]
[quote:e551b284ad][i:e551b284ad]Originally posted by Finn McCool[/i:e551b284ad]
[i:e551b284ad]The Forgotten Spurgeon[/i:e551b284ad] by Iain Murray
[/quote:e551b284ad]

Yeah, its a good book apart from the last chapter. Utter bunk, unfounded in historical fact and seemingly stemming from some sort of personal dislike of the Tabernacle. [/quote:e551b284ad]
What is unfounded? I liked the book, but I have no personal knowledge of England or the Tabernacle. Could you please share what you disagree with?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 16, 2004)

> [i:dcaf2a90da]Originally posted by Finn McCool[/i:dcaf2a90da]
> [i:dcaf2a90da]The Forgotten Spurgeon[/i:dcaf2a90da] by Iain Murray
> [i:dcaf2a90da]Jonathan Edwards: A New Biography[/i:dcaf2a90da] by Iain Murray
> [i:dcaf2a90da]D Martyn Lloyd Jones: The First Forty Years[/i:dcaf2a90da] by Iain Murray
> ...


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jun 17, 2004)

This is Luther by Ewald M. Plass


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 17, 2004)

[quote:434a171ec9][i:434a171ec9]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:434a171ec9]
[quote:434a171ec9][i:434a171ec9]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:434a171ec9]
[quote:434a171ec9][i:434a171ec9]Originally posted by Finn McCool[/i:434a171ec9]
[i:434a171ec9]The Forgotten Spurgeon[/i:434a171ec9] by Iain Murray
[/quote:434a171ec9]

Yeah, its a good book apart from the last chapter. Utter bunk, unfounded in historical fact and seemingly stemming from some sort of personal dislike of the Tabernacle. [/quote:434a171ec9]
What is unfounded? I liked the book, but I have no personal knowledge of England or the Tabernacle. Could you please share what you disagree with? [/quote:434a171ec9]

To put it simply, Iain Murray is a superb historian and accomplished writer. However, in his last chapter of this book, called 'the aftermath at the Tabernacle' he sees fit to essentially blame the Tabernacle for the collapse in the Reformed Evangelical Scene in the UK. When he wrote the book (in 1973), he relied upon external sources, and never accepted the offer made to him to examine the minutes of the Tabernacle and the historical records. The charge he lays at the door of those members is quite monstrous. He seems to assert that the Tabernacle had quite forgotten itself within a few years of Spurgeon's death.

There were some mistakes made, but he blows them out of proportion. The biggest mistake made was the calling of Amzi Clarence Dixon from Moody Bible Church in Chicago - he was more than a touch arminian, but he came with a good reputation as one of the authors of 'The Fundamentals'. In those days there wasn't the opportunity for wide travel, so the fellowship at large went on the recommendation of a few men. They were wrong, but Mr Dixon lasted eight years, in which he did some good, but many bad things, particularly stripping the tabernacle of its adjunct ministries such as the Pastors' college and orphanages. After eight years, Mr Dixon didn't just resign as Iain Murray notes, but was forced out, and the church did what... called another 'new evangelical?'. No, the church called a most excellent staunch Calvinist from Ipswich by the name of Harry Tydeman Chilvers, who turned the clock back in a blessed ministry which ran up to just before World War II. Is this the same Tabernacle that was responsible for the collapse of UK Reformed Teaching? I think not.

Mr Murray claims that in the days after Spurgeon, the church was welcoming to Moody and Sankey, with all their doctrinal error (not that much error compared to some today!) but he conveniently ignores the fact that CH Spurgeon himself was most welcoming to Mr Moody and Mr Sankey in his own lifetime, and had Moody in the pulpit. It is likely that Spurgeon was a bit too benevolent in his management of the church, and certain practices were taken up in departments which he would not have agreed with. 

Iain Murray implies that the Tabernacle was all taken up with decisionism and so forth. He quotes AC Dixon talking about a service he took when returning to the Tab years later, and notes that he made an 'altar call' asking all to stand up who wanted new life in Christ. He notes that the whole church stood up. What this proves is simply that the church was utterly unused to decisionism, and didn't understand what AC Dixon was doing. This is the very opposite of what Murray implies.

No, Patrick, this last chapter is poor. Poor and out of character. The true decline of the Tabernacle came when the congregation of 1500-2000 was decimated to 100 by WWII. About 300 returned after the war, but many left because successive Pastors were abandoning the DoG and the church re-joined the Baptist Union - a truly liberal organisation these days, but compromised back then also. Several went to sit under the ministry of Dr Lloyd-Jones at this time. It was not until 1970, when, on the brink of closure, the Tabernacle left the Union and went back to where it should have been, and the blessing of God since that day to this is testimony to the fact that Calvinism DOES sit with vigourous evangelism, and the Lord is working through it.

There is a little more info on www.metropolitantabernacle.org

There is a great deal more that could be said about it, but time and effort do not permit. Suffice it to say that the historical FACT and RECORD do not align with Mr Murray on this (rare) occasion.


----------



## grace2U (Jun 18, 2004)

I would strongly recommend
[b:f6a33f21ae]'The Lives of Robert and James Haldane'[/b:f6a33f21ae] by Alexander Haldane ([i:f6a33f21ae]Banner of Truth[/i:f6a33f21ae] ISBN 0-85151-567-3).

The Haldane brothers were wealthy Scottish aristocrats who were converted in their twenties. They then gave away the great bulk of their wealth to Christian work. James became first an evangelist, converting thousands in the Highlands of Scotland and the Hebrides, then Pastor of the [i:f6a33f21ae]Tabernacle[/i:f6a33f21ae] in Edinburgh where he ministered with great blessing for 50 years.

Robert is best known for his visit to Geneva. The Church at Geneva had become totally apostate. Haldane booked himself into some rooms, and invited some students to come to a Bible study. Among those who were converted were Cesar Malan, Frederick Monod and J. Merle d'Aubigne.

Although some parts are slightly hard going, the bulk of the story is just wonderful and will leave you with tears in your eyes and praising God.

Blessings,
Steve

[Edited on 6-18-2004 by grace2U]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 18, 2004)

[quote:57649c2c46][i:57649c2c46]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:57649c2c46]
There is a great deal more that could be said about it, but time and effort do not permit. Suffice it to say that the historical FACT and RECORD do not align with Mr Murray on this (rare) occasion. [/quote:57649c2c46]
Thanks for the info Jonathan. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## sailorswife (Jun 18, 2004)

&quot;My Heart in His Hands&quot; by Sharon James is good, it is a bio on Ann Judson the first female missionary to be sent overseas from America. She and her husband went to Burma where they had some very challenging trials, she is a truly inspirational woman.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 19, 2004)

[b:46d758807d]Anne wrote:[/b:46d758807d]
&quot;My Heart in His Hands&quot; by Sharon James is good, it is a bio on Ann Judson the first female missionary to be sent overseas from America. She and her husband went to Burma where they had some very challenging trials, she is a truly inspirational woman.

If the thought-provoking title of the book is any indication of what's between the covers, then it sounds like the book would definitely be worth reading. 

Bob

[Edited on 6-19-2004 by blhowes]


----------

